# HID or LED



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

I have been asked to light up the side of a building where there is a drive around and employee parking. The building is 102' long but the front part has some light from the windows. I think about 10-15'.

Questions:
Would HID (MH) be the way to go or LED?
I'm thinking wall packs but don't know anything about the LEDs. Don't know how well they light or if they give problems.

How many wall packs would be needed?

What watt & lumens would do the job?

The drive & parking spaces appear to be about 30' from the building. I think they want the light throw to reach the parked cars.

Here's a few pics of the site.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

HID my vote


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

I would go with Cooper Crosstour Maxx LED wallpacks. They come in a full cutoff or refractive lens version(the one I'd go with). It looks like you want to light the parking lot as well.

http://www.cooperindustries.com/con..._mount_lighting/_829374.ssd.html#product-tabs


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

Vintage Sounds said:


> I would go with Cooper Crosstour Maxx LED wallpacks. They come in a full cutoff or refractive lens version(the one I'd go with). It looks like you want to light the parking lot as well.
> 
> http://www.cooperindustries.com/con..._mount_lighting/_829374.ssd.html#product-tabs


How many you think it will take?

79W?

How much and where do you buy them?


----------



## jbolduan (Apr 29, 2013)

I might suggest something in LED with a high wattage that would be adjustable. That way you can cut off the light as much as you want. Let me know if you want a calculation run on that size area. You'll see the pricing online.

http://www.buylightfixtures.com/LED-adjustable-wall-pack-light-fixture.aspx


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Led all the way. especially if they will be on all night. Rab make a great fixture for this. Hell even econolight does. 4 fixtures is plenty unless you need to make daylight out of it.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Definitely LED. I haven't installed an HID in a couple of years, even for replacements.

Can't say for sure form the pics, but it looks to me like three wall packs would do fine there. Probably in the 72 watt range depending on the installation height.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Hands down LED- some of these units have a 5 or 10 year warranty.. 

http://www.atlaslightingproducts.com/


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Just on maintenance alone, HID is not competitive with today's LED.

LED = instant on, too.

In a low crime area, you can put the lights on smart controls -- knowing that they'll come to full brightness faster than you can snap your fingers.

In California, Title 24 regs are jumping all over such smart controls.

For your client, they might cut the power needed by 96%.

'Instant on' sure freaks out burglars. :laughing:

You'd best pitch security cameras, too. 

They are now dirt cheap -- virtually plug and play.

Think of the lawsuits they'd prevent. :whistling2:


----------



## ELECTRICK2 (Feb 21, 2015)

A Little Short said:


> How many you think it will take?
> 
> 79W?
> 
> How much and where do you buy them?












Hope this works first try at posting a picture
If memory serves, these are WPL4A made by cooper, 40W
Building is about 120 ft.
I would have preferred 3 but customer only wanted 2


----------



## ELECTRICK2 (Feb 21, 2015)

That's embarrassing


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

ELECTRICK2 said:


> That's embarrassing


Did they burn out already?:jester:


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Lumark WPL4A 40Watt LED Wallpack

Am I close ? 

Item: 828474 
Cat: WPL4A
Mfr: Lumark
UPC: 080083557080

$640.50

Platt


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

*Hyperikon® LED 70W Wall Pack Light, 

LightingFacts® and DLC-Qualified, 

350-400W HPS/HID Replacement, 

5000K (Crystal White Glow), 

6033 Lumens, 

Waterproof and Outdoor Rated, UL-Listed*



Sale:* $159.50*











Amazon


----------



## ELECTRICK2 (Feb 21, 2015)

Wow, that's a great price.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I would be very hesitant to buy an LED that was so much cheaper than the others.


----------



## ELECTRICK2 (Feb 21, 2015)

Dennis Alwon said:


> I would be very hesitant to buy an LED that was so much cheaper than the others.


That's what I was thinking but what do I know? Sometimes it's tough to decide what fixture to quote. Go with one you know does the job or go for the unknown less expensive one and hope. Live in a small city so when you drop the ball everybody knows about it.


----------



## ELECTRICK2 (Feb 21, 2015)

A Little Short said:


> Did they burn out already?:jester:


No, I'm just not real good with computers. 3 40w LEDs would probably do the job. There are so many options though.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Dennis Alwon said:


> I would be very hesitant to buy an LED that was so much cheaper than the others.


In areas of rapid technological advance you may be looking at nothing more than today's price quote versus Platt's stale Cooper price.

A fresh quote would reveal that Platt is selling the same device to the trade for VERY substantially less than they want the general public to see. :thumbup:

Amazon is retail all the way.

I've seen the same price plunges ALL THE TIME at Fry's.

It usually turns out that the low ball price is even a superior product.

Low pricing is THE classic way a new guy breaks into a rapidly expanding market space.

An old shop, like Cooper, has shelves of HID they'd love to unload. For them, holding an inventory is a necessity. Their housings are castings purchased from a nearby foundry. ( Or from a Chinese foundry.)

The foundry trade is its own economic niche. It's a one-trick pony.

You have to be at an international scale ( Big Auto) before you can run your own foundry in-house. 

*The new guy has no NOS sitting on his shelf. *

That's the equation.


----------



## Bootss (Dec 30, 2011)

Sell one or two light fixtures per side and sales pitch security cameras like was previously stated.

How much for the installation minus the fixtures?


----------



## Bootss (Dec 30, 2011)

Sell them the Amazon fixture for the platt price!
:laughing::laughing:

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## ELECTRICK2 (Feb 21, 2015)




----------



## ELECTRICK2 (Feb 21, 2015)

A Little Short said:


> Did they burn out already?:jester:


I finally broke down and read the instructions how to post a pic.


----------



## serge12261 (Nov 23, 2015)

I'd agree with the Cooper Crosstour Maxx LED wallpacks


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

Another for Cooper. Cooper Crosstour Maxx are an awesome LED wall pack. Lots of light and good coverage and they seem to be holding up very well for me in all the installations I've done. We use the ones with the full refractive lenses and I think my cost on them through Rexel supplier is around 300 bucks each.


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

Rollie73 said:


> Another for Cooper. Cooper Crosstour Maxx are an awesome LED wall pack. Lots of light and good coverage and they seem to be holding up very well for me in all the installations I've done. We use the ones with the full refractive lenses and I think my cost on them through Rexel supplier is around 300 bucks each.


What wattage are you using?
Well what wattage are you replacing in an HID?


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

I typically use the XTOR9ARL which is the 79 watt version with the refractive lens as a replacement for a 400 watt HID. Its a different quality/color of light but I have had very few complaints about that and zero issues about the intensity of light.


----------



## Johnpaul (Oct 2, 2008)

A lot depends on the height of the lights as the fall off is the square of the distance. For lighting walls where we put the flush mounted fixtures 4 feet off the ground we get nearly blinding light from 8 Watt LED's which put out 630 Lumens.

With LED's it is the Lumens that is important and not the Watts (which tells you nothing about how bright the light is actually going to be). 

Light sensitivity varies greatly among CCTV cameras and better to spend an extra $10-20 per camera than make the outside look like daylight with lots of LED lighting which only adds to the light pollution.


----------



## sunricher (Mar 14, 2016)

I would like to recommend LED


----------



## cuba_pete (Dec 8, 2011)

...said the guy from China over a year after the last response...:whistling2:


----------



## bodo (Mar 13, 2016)

I did a job today changing (3) 400W hps ballst kits and was going to replace a 150 halide fixture but had to use led. Wholesale said no one is really making small halid floods anymore. Led is the way to go!!


----------



## mitch65 (Mar 26, 2015)

http://rabdesign.ca/wp-content/uploads/VEK2-78W_Spec-Sheet.pdf


----------



## billyhunter (Mar 31, 2016)

Of coz, the LED is the better choice.


----------

